# expenses



## Hunteradams (Mar 30, 2015)

what do you spend a year? All expences shells, travel lease, planting seed, fertilizers Etc.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe $200


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 30, 2015)

If you count gas in the truck going scouting, shells, out of town trips, decoys, and on and on I am somewhere between the 2500 -5000 a year mark on average.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I found count gas in the truck going scouting, shells, out of town trips, decoys, and on and on I am somewhere between the 2500 -5000 a year mark on average.






Used to do hunt/scout local, just can't do it anymore.



No lie, we've spent much more than that in a day.  Private jet to Arkansas, trip to Mack's, very nice accomadations, great food, and awesome guides/hunting.  



Just glad I ain't totin da note  !!! 



We hunt Retriever Lodge and Dry Lake.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 30, 2015)

As little as I can on as many OS trips as I can.  We went to LA a lot last season and prob spent 250-300 per person per trip. fuel costs determine the end cost.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 30, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> As little as I can on as many OS trips as I can.  We went to LA a lot last season and prob spent 250-300 per person per trip. fuel costs determine the end cost.



Ya fuel cost is the kicker. A four door truck with 4 guys splitting is the way to go if you can.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 30, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Ya fuel cost is the kicker. A four door truck with 4 guys splitting is the way to go if you can.



We pack 6 in and put a camper shell on the back so we can sleep if we want to. The person stuck on the hump up front usually will opt to ride in the back.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 31, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> We pack 6 in and put a camper shell on the back so we can sleep if we want to. The person stuck on the hump up front usually will opt to ride in the back.


That is dedication but I will spend a little more $$ for some comfort!!


----------



## bowtechrulez (Mar 31, 2015)

Are we including coffee buiscuits Waffle House etc all the pre gaming?! 

Between decoys shells gas food propane and speeding tickets 800 a season I would say. That's staying in GA


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 31, 2015)

I hate to think about the money I could have if i didnt duck hunt. As I started planning next year and trying to put aside money i got to thinking and thats where this poll came from. In licenses and ammo i think i was over 1300 last year before I even left the house.


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm in the $500-$2500 class which is cheap compared to what I used to spend on deer hunting. Some of you guys are like I used to be about deer hunting. I would stop at nothing to put myself in a good position to harvest the biggest buck possible. No amount of money or time away was a deterrent. I quite when it started getting to the point I didn't want to get up and go like I had in the past because I didn't feel like I had a good chance to top my best buck. I still wake up before the alarm to go waterfowl hunting so its been my main passion after fishing since around 2001. I've always done it but it was secondary to deer hunting for a long time. Deer hunters and duck hunters are more similar than most people think I've had guys deer hunt my places when they knew I wasn't able to be there knowing I had put in the work to be in the right place to have the chance, just like someone hunting your duck hole that they know they shouldn't be in.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 31, 2015)

It's classified but it's cheaper to hunt Canada and free lance than most think. Fuel is the main expense


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 31, 2015)

chase870 said:


> It's classified but it's cheaper to hunt Canada and free lance than most think. Fuel is the main expense



Chase don't think your Canada exploits have gone unnoticed by me at least. I have a friend who is a die hard Canada hunter and he's been on me for a few years to go with them. They rent a house up there and go for a month at a time. Unfortunately my work schedule doesn't allow that kind of time off. I took 3 days off to hang with the kids on their spring break and had over 250 unread emails when I got back.


----------



## willsmon (Mar 31, 2015)

I think working dogs doubles your spending...wingers, dog box, e-collars, dog food and vet bills, test/trial entry fees plus gas spent getting there and pro training for some people. I know I spend more on my dog than on my hunting, and we have a LONG way to go before being finished level.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 31, 2015)

too scared to add it up, and im on the cheap end.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 31, 2015)

I used to spend around 1500-2000 a year on duck hunting but now I run a daily pit lease service in S.E. Missouri,  when I add up how much I pay my landlords, insurance, advertisement, replacing old and worn out decoys, and trips to trade shows I end up spending a lot of money, more than 10 grand a year.  But hopefully I book the amount of days I need to break even on all my cost. 

But its worth the stress and everything that goes into it knowing that come December-January I will be giving guys the opportunity for a few days to see and hunt like I do most of the year.  nothing beats full limits of mallards and pintails on the straps and smile on the faces.

I am just glad to see I am not the only person that spends over 5000 on duck hunting.


----------



## JMB (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd like to add another category of I'm afraid to know lol


----------



## Hunteradams (Apr 16, 2015)

JMB said:


> I'd like to add another category of I'm afraid to know lol



I know what its going to cost for a day and to hunt local or what a trip is going to cost. I check the bank account before to make sure funds are available but never think about adding them all up.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2015)

I will stay at disney world and go just down the road and shoot divers. Two trips in one


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 17, 2015)

You gota pay. If you duck hunt local or you travel. You gota pay


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2015)

Nunya ... as in nun ya business!  lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

This is from 3-4 yrs ago, getting ready to leave the Milledgville airport to Arkie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Upgraded to this . . must be nice to have that kinda $$$, next best thing is having a brother that does !!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 26, 2015)

Ha, you got nothing on me.  Here is my duck hunting air force.  We are loading up and heading to Missouri next week.  Should be there by the opener!


----------



## mattech (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't itemize my hunting cost to species, but I have my paycheck split. I have a checking account for "hunting" I put $150 /paycheck every two weeks, so the equals $3600/year. I had to use close to $1000 out of my regular account this past year. Considering that covers all of my hunting cost in a year, I don't think its that bad.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Upgraded to this . . must be nice to have that kinda $$$, next best thing is having a brother that does !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 833408



HOQ, why do you take a plane to Skeeter Branch?  Its only about a 3 hour ride for you.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 28, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> HOQ, why do you take a plane to Skeeter Branch?  Its only about a 3 hour ride for you.


----------



## vrooom (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm in the ~3k/year range. 
Includes shells, gas, meals, lodging for 35+ days OOS each season.


----------



## ccbowhunt (Apr 29, 2015)

*Little as possible*

Last year was closer to the $1200 mark with a new Stoeger m3500 and drake MST eqwaders (). Usually around $600 a year with a couple new decoys, gas in the truck, shells, etc.


----------



## Bambi (May 13, 2015)

only expenses this past year was shells and gas.. I prolly spent 150-180$ on shells


----------

